# Trouble With Landline Phone Included With CATV and Internet-dropping calls



## WhatInThe (Nov 5, 2018)

I am having trouble with the landline phone service included in a bundle of services from an internet and tv provider. Pretty sure it's in their network or equipment since the tv and internet frequently freeze up. But they don't believe me or are clueless. They are dropping more calls than first generation cell phone services.

I have to reset their modem where the phone service originates several times a week. It's frustrating because they say go online but they also say it's best to call from a third party phone or internet connection. Also when you reset you loose internet and phone for 5 minutes. Also read where some cordless landline phones might not work with certain internet phone services?

Old phone carrier abandoned their copper network without selling it so had to shop for another provider. 

Anyone have similar issues with their landline service on a high tech network?


----------



## Falcon (Nov 5, 2018)

I'm  with COX.   Never a problem !


----------



## C'est Moi (Nov 5, 2018)

We have Comcast and zero problems... except the overpriced "plans."


----------



## Don M. (Nov 5, 2018)

We had Windstream for phone and Internet, and Dish Network for TV for several years, and had a few problems with those services....the TV, especially, during any bad weather.  Then, about 2 years ago, our local rural electric co-op strung fiber optics throughout this area, and supplied TV, phone and 100MB Internet for about $40 a month less than we had been paying.  With only 1 or 2 short TV outages during this past couple of years, the service has been excellent.  If you ever have a chance to go to Fiber...take it...the quality of the service is far superior to any cable/satellite I've ever seen.


----------



## Mike (Nov 6, 2018)

Could be rain water in an outside junction box
if there are any.

Mike.


----------

